# pine taste



## annscrib (Jan 18, 2008)

back when i 1st started to smoke mj (in the mid 80's) there was this stuff we would get, it had a pine taste  back then it was called xmas tree  ive been though all the strains yall have here and cant find it. does anyone know what strain im talking about?


----------



## Growdude (Jan 18, 2008)

You werent smoking a pine cone were you? :rofl: 

Sorry but had to ask.


----------



## benamucc (Jan 20, 2008)

word on the street was when you got "pine" bud it was "doctored" with 'pine cleaner'.  don't know if it was urban legend, or ghetto legend


----------



## umbra (Jan 20, 2008)

i've smoked piney pot. It definitely wasn't from pine sol. it was a sativa. more than that i couldn't tell ya.


----------



## Budster (Jan 22, 2008)

actually i recall the same thing. but where im at it used to be a treat to find the xtree bud and oddly enough it was always around xmas.


----------



## annscrib (Jan 23, 2008)

thanks for the thoughts glad i wasnt smoking pine cones lol  i would love to know what the strain that was  and yes it was a treat thing too where i was from


----------



## gangalama (Jan 23, 2008)

I know different strains definately have distinctive flavours.LIke the chocolatey flavour of thai, or the fruitiness of berry strains. You just gotta find the right genetics. I found my skywalker had a mild piney flavour(in a good way).


----------



## annscrib (Jan 23, 2008)

ohh thanks alot   do you order them skywalkers and where you order it from?


----------



## gangalama (Jan 26, 2008)

The Seeds originally came from Dutch Passion but there are a lot of retail seed places in Canada so you dont have to order. Just walk in walk out


----------



## King Bud (Jan 26, 2008)

I noticed that early on in the cure, my bud had a much more pine-ish taste.. smoker friends of mine noticed this as well. Maybe it's the chlorophyll?


----------



## annscrib (Jan 27, 2008)

ok but i live far south in the states, do you have link to a site...... KB do you have a site that i can look up that chlorophyll   ty vm guys ive been looking for this for years


----------



## longtimegrower (Jan 27, 2008)

The Dr has a seed under Seedsman seeds the last one is swazi skunk seeds. It says it has a sweet pine flavor i hope this helps. They are priced right also  Slim


----------



## annscrib (Jan 27, 2008)

ty so much for the help  i will look it up


----------



## King Bud (Jan 28, 2008)

Here are two excellent reads on _how to cure_, they were found through the resources link at the top of the page:
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11352
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15567


----------



## brookside302 (Mar 24, 2008)

i know i use to buy alot of nug years ago, n it always had the piney smell. it was really good bud tho.. now all the nugs that r around either have the fruity smell or just a really potent smell. WHERE"D IT GO?


----------

